# Gummifisch Gießen - Salz und Aromen mitgießen



## Der_rheinangler (27. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe mir alles zusammenbestellt um selbst meine Ersten Gummifische zu gießen. Nun habe ich schon ein paar Rohlinge angefertigt, um Formen herzustellen und bin etwas am überlegen wa sich so alles ausprobieren möchte.

Nun gibt es ja Hersteller wie keitech und Daiwa tn die direkt Salz mit ins Gummi mischen. hat das schon mal Jemand zu Hause versucht nachzumachen? hat vielleicht auch schon jemand mal Aromen mit ins Plastinol gegeben?

Viele Grüße
Andrej


----------



## siloaffe (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gummifisch Gießen - Salz und Aromen mitgießen*

Das kannste vergessen Salz geht noch aber die Flüssigaromen sind auf Ölbasis das verbindet sich nicht mit dem Weichplastik da hilft nur direkt nach dem gießen einlegen.


----------



## Seele (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gummifisch Gießen - Salz und Aromen mitgießen*

Gibt spezielle Gummi Aromen. Der Köder riecht auch danach nach dem Zeug. Ob jetzt Krabbe auch wirklich nach Krabbe riecht sei mal dahin gestellt, ebenso ob es mehr Fisch bringt. Aber funktionieren tut es auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Der_rheinangler (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gummifisch Gießen - Salz und Aromen mitgießen*

Ok Danke.
Das mit den Aromen auf ölbasis habe ich mir gedacht. 
Wo gibt es denn die Gummiaromen? Hast du da vielleicht einen Link oder sowas?
Habt ihr wegen dem Salz eine Dosierempfehlung?

Ob es was bringt oder nicht ist ja viel Diskutiert. Dass Mehr Fische an den Köder gehen glaube ich nicht. Dass der  ein oder andere Fisch den Köder länger im Maul behält meine ich schon zu erkennen.  Am Jig Kopf ist das vielleicht egal, am Dropshot oder Carolina Rig habe ich den Eindruck dass ich da mehr Erfolge habe.
Aber darum geht es ja nicht jetzt


----------



## Seele (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gummifisch Gießen - Salz und Aromen mitgießen*

https://www.bleigussformen-shop.de/


----------



## Der_rheinangler (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gummifisch Gießen - Salz und Aromen mitgießen*

ja den Anbieter kenne ich es geht aber nirgends hervor auf was für einer Basis der Lockstoff ist und dass man das dirket ins Gummi geben kann


----------



## Seele (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gummifisch Gießen - Salz und Aromen mitgießen*

Die Basis kann ich dir auch nicht nennen, dass des klappt schon weil so hab ich schon hunderte Gufis gegossen


----------



## Torkel (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gummifisch Gießen - Salz und Aromen mitgießen*

Evtl. hilft dir der Artikel ein bisschen:
http://www.lurenatic.de/de/blog/salz-und-aroma-bei-gummikodern-wirklich-nur-geschmacksverstarker-n16


----------



## Fragezeichen (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gummifisch Gießen - Salz und Aromen mitgießen*

Also das mit dem Salz könntest du auch ähnlich machen wie die Salty Core Tubes, die lösen das mit 2 verschiedenen Gummimischungen (obs was bringt ist ne andere Geschichte) und Tubes bieten sich da formbedingt natürlich besonders an, sollte aber auch für andere Köderformen machbar sein. 

Müsstest du vorher natürlich irgendwo einen Hohlraum schaffen oder nach dem eigentlichen gießen ein Loch stanzen, oder, oder, oder...keine Ahnung obs den Aufwand wert ist. Ich stells mir halt mangels eigener Erfahrung relativ einfach vor z.B. nachträglich salzige Glubschaugen anzugießen, wenn man das entsprechend einplant.


----------



## Slick (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gummifisch Gießen - Salz und Aromen mitgießen*

Schau mal hier

http://www.brightbaits.com/liquid-plastic-additives/scents.html

Kannst sie auch direkt mal kontaktieren.


----------



## fischbär (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gummifisch Gießen - Salz und Aromen mitgießen*

Salz im Gummi diente ursprünglich nur der Gewichtsverteilung! Dass das Fische länger beißen lässt ist eine Urban Legend die erst später entstand. Schon mal in einen rohen Fisch gebissen? Schmeckt der salzig? Nö.
Das gleiche dürfte auf die Lockstoffe zutreffen. Ich habe nie einen Unterschied zwischen Mega Strike, Fischsauce mit Gelbildner und widerlich stinkigen Chinaködern feststellen können. Beißen die Fische, beißen sie, beißen sie nicht, beißen sie nicht.


----------



## yukonjack (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gummifisch Gießen - Salz und Aromen mitgießen*



fischbär schrieb:


> Salz im Gummi diente ursprünglich nur der Gewichtsverteilung! Dass das Fische länger beißen lässt ist eine Urban Legend die erst später entstand. Schon mal in einen rohen Fisch gebissen? Schmeckt der salzig? Nö.
> Das gleiche dürfte auf die Lockstoffe zutreffen. Ich habe nie einen Unterschied zwischen Mega Strike, Fischsauce mit Gelbildner und widerlich stinkigen Chinaködern feststellen können. Beißen die Fische, beißen sie, beißen sie nicht, beißen sie nicht.



Das hätte ich soooo nicht erwartet !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fischbär (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gummifisch Gießen - Salz und Aromen mitgießen*

Ja, klingt trivial wird aber immer wieder übersehen. Beißen die Fische, ist der Köder nicht so wichtig wie oft behauptet. Schaut mal: Spinner, Blinker, Wobbler, Gummifisch haben ungefähr ähnliche Erfolgsraten wenn man sie da einsetzt wo Fische sind. Und irgendein Popelfussel, Rippchen oder Arömchen macht dann den großen Unterschied? Was wenn es vielleicht sogar schädlich ist? Fische reagieren auf ein Geruchsstoffprofil einer Beute. Dumm nur, dass Shrimps bei uns nicht in Fischform und mit lila Glitter umherschwimmen.
Außerdem sind für Menschen riechbare Stoffe eh für den Eimer. Fische reagieren auf Aminosäuren und diverse Amine. Die Stoffe müssen wasserlöslich sein! Das sind die Gummifischaromen aber alle nicht, weil man sie sonst nicht in den Gummi bekommt. Es ist seit 40 Jahren bekannt, dass ölige Lösungen völlig sinnlos sind um Fische zum Beißen zu bringen. Weiß nur kaum einer. Anis und Knoblauch, ebenso sinnlos. Das Aroma kannst Du Dir also sparen. Eines der ganz wenigen Produkte auf dem Markt was zumindest in die richtige Richtung geht sind diese neuen Tabletten, die man vor den Köder packt, sowie Schwämmchen zum aufsaugen wässriger Lösungen.


----------



## yukonjack (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gummifisch Gießen - Salz und Aromen mitgießen*

[Außerdem sind für Menschen riechbare Stoffe eh für den Eimer. Fische reagieren auf Aminosäuren und diverse Amine. Die Stoffe müssen wasserlöslich sein! Das sind die Gummifischaromen aber alle nicht, weil man sie sonst nicht in den Gummi bekommt. Es ist seit 40 Jahren bekannt, dass ölige Lösungen völlig sinnlos sind um Fische zum Beißen zu bringen. Weiß nur kaum einer. Anis und Knoblauch, ebenso sinnlos. Das Aroma kannst Du Dir also sparen. Eines der ganz wenigen Produkte auf dem Markt was zumindest in die richtige Richtung geht sind diese neuen Tabletten, die man vor den Köder packt, sowie Schwämmchen zum aufsaugen wässriger Lösungen.[/QUOTE]

Welche meinst du da genau?


----------



## fischbär (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gummifisch Gießen - Salz und Aromen mitgießen*

Ich glaube Icapio heißt das zeug. Etwas Forellenteig auf dem Köder dürfte den selben Effekt haben. Wunder bringt sowas aber auch nicht.


----------



## Der_rheinangler (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gummifisch Gießen - Salz und Aromen mitgießen*

Ok Danke für die hilfreiche Tipps.
On Die Aromen oder Salze Sinnvoll sind oder nicht wird glaube ich in ausreichend anderen Threads Diskutiert und war hier auch nicht die Frage.

Ausagen wie:




			
				fischbär;4529085Beißen die Fische schrieb:
			
		

> halte ich für groben Unfug! SIcher gibt es Beißphasen während denen die Fische auf alles springen was sich bewegt. Aber den Unterschied macht wer auch auserhalb dieser Phasen fängt. Ich kann mich allein im letzten halben Jahr an mehrer Situationen errinern wo ich z.B. 4 35er barsche fange in 1 Stunde und der neber mir genau 0
> Genau wie einer 2 Zander fängt und noch mehrere Bisse hat obwohl ich neben dran  einfach gar keine Aktivität spüre.


----------



## Alex.k (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gummifisch Gießen - Salz und Aromen mitgießen*

Hallo. Schaue dir auf YT (MT-Lures) an: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCLAwanmED7W_Tj2T5CWLhhg

Sie zeigen wie alles funktioniert und wie Gummifische hergestellt werden können. 

Grüße.


----------

